# wtf is asexual?!?!



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a gay friend that claims that he is, and on polls here at faf plenty others have claimed the same. My friend says he is asexual because although hes attracted to men, he very rarely has sex... well I hate to burst this bubble, but unless you can become pregnant by fucking yourself up the ass... asexuality does not exist for humans! Bacteria is asexual for example, my friend is not. I challenge any "asexual" to to produce an exact genetic copy of themselves!


----------



## Zhiral (Jan 14, 2010)

I believe what your friend means by asexual, is that they are not interested in sex.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 14, 2010)

Zhiral said:


> I believe what your friend means by asexual, is that they are not interested in sex.


I find your post the most logical.

But Harley's is more accurate. I agree with him.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Zhiral said:


> I believe what your friend means by asexual, is that they are not interested in sex.


not interested and asexual have very different meanings


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, let me explain, being an asexual myself.

First of all, your friend is wrong. If he's attracted to men, he isn't asexual. Asexuality, in humans, is when the person isn't sexually attracted to either gender physically. It doesn't mean "doesn't have sex" - that's abstinence, and is a choice.

Asexuality does not _only_ mean "produce an exact genetic copy of themselves". It can also mean "void of sexual activity", which is supported by dictionaries, such as Merrium-Webster.

In short, asexual humans basically means they either are not attracted sexually to either gender, or do not have a sex drive whatsoever. I'm the first kind, don't like either gender. I've got a few fetishes that, erm, "float my boat", but it has nothing to do with the person involved.

Edit: yeah a lot of people think it's a cop out and that asexuals call themselves asexuals because they can't get any pussy. Not true. http://www.asexuality.org is a pretty good site if you're looking to learn more and realize that it isn't just a cop out.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Okay, let me explain, being an asexual myself.
> 
> First of all, your friend is wrong. If he's attracted to men, he isn't asexual. Asexuality, in humans, is when the person isn't sexually attracted to either gender physically. It doesn't mean "doesn't have sex" - that's abstinence, and is a choice.
> 
> ...



Whats the point in having sex if there's no attraction?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> Whats the point in having sex if there's no attraction?



Where did I say we do? I didn't.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

You know how Celibates have a choice to have sex or not?
Asexuals are sort of the opposite. They can't enjoy sex neither lust for it because the drive is not there. It's not a choice and it can occur in people who are perfectly healthy otherwise, myself being an example.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> same as people saying straight-edge when they just can't get their hands on drugs.


You're retarded.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

But...  Why does it seem like most people who claim they are asexual are also straight-edge?

Maybe there is a clue here.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> But...  Why does it seem like most people who claim they are asexual are also straight-edge?
> 
> Maybe there is a clue here.



Not always.

I'm sure as shit not straight edge.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Where did I say we do? I didn't.


"asexual humans basically means they either are not attracted sexually to either gender, or do not have a sex drive whatsoever. I'm the first kind,"   You split it in two groups, not attracted/no sex drive, along with your comment that asexual doesnt mean you cant get pussy, so i thought you meant you have sex but aren't attracted to anybody you screw, as opposed to maybe being attracted to someone, but never having the urge to have sex.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> But...  Why does it seem like most people who claim they are asexual are also straight-edge?
> 
> Maybe there is a clue here.



Because some people think it's cool to abuse the term perhaps?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Not always.
> 
> I'm sure as shit not straight edge.



Damn >.<

Oh well, it was worth a shot.  I don't know too many people who claim they are asexual but all of them have been straight edge until now.

There's this one kid from the area who is not only both, but up to the point where he freaks out if he comes in contact with any kind of porn...  and he's a furry, too.  That is non-stop amusement right there.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's not a choice and it can occur in people who are perfectly healthy otherwise, myself being an example.


you are a poor example of this because your female, meaning your probably on birth control witch commonly affects sex drive, meaning in your case it may be entirely drug/hormonal induced


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Damn >.<
> 
> Oh well, it was worth a shot.  I don't know too many people who claim they are asexual but all of them have been straight edge until now.
> 
> There's this one kid from the area who is not only both, but up to the point where he freaks out if he comes in contact with any kind of porn...  and he's a furry, too.  That is non-stop amusement right there.



You know, recently how the term is being used is kind of changing. Pisses me off a bit because it only helps further the stereotypes along.

I remember stumbling across a thread somewhere that grew into a giant. Everyone there was going on treating Asexuality like it's a choice or something. Needless to say I was a bit ruffled. Point is, a lot of people are picking up using the term and you can't be too sure they entirely understand what it means when they do so, or they can be choosing to pick it up as a fad sort of thing.

Which is why you may see people who are straight-edge labeling themselves asexual.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> you are a poor example of this because your female, meaning your probably on birth control witch commonly affects sex drive, meaning in your case it may be entirely drug/hormonal induced



Excuse me but who the hell are you to assume I am on birth control?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> .
> 
> There's this one kid from the area who is not only both, but up to the point where he freaks out if he comes in contact with any kind of porn...  and he's a furry, too.  That is non-stop amusement right there.


thats too funny!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> "asexual humans basically means they either are not attracted sexually to either gender, or do not have a sex drive whatsoever. I'm the first kind,"   You split it in two groups, not attracted/no sex drive, along with your comment that asexual doesnt mean you cant get pussy, so i thought you meant you have sex but aren't attracted to anybody you screw, as opposed to maybe being attracted to someone, but never having the urge to have sex.


Sex drive=\=having sex.

He touches himself.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> "asexual humans basically means they either are not attracted sexually to either gender, or do not have a sex drive whatsoever. I'm the first kind,"   You split it in two groups, not attracted/no sex drive, along with your comment that asexual doesnt mean you cant get pussy, so i thought you meant you have sex but aren't attracted to anybody you screw, as opposed to maybe being attracted to someone, but never having the urge to have sex.



Okay, I'll just be blunt.

Some asexuals have no sex drive at all. They can't get aroused by _anything._ Ever.

Some can masturbate (and some do), but it isn't people that turns them on. Having sex, naked people, porn, all that, does nothing. I mean, it isn't hard (no pun intended) to just play with yourself enough to get erect, even without porno or thoughts or other people.

I'm the second kind. I've tried every sort of porn. Gay, straight, lesbian, none of it does anything for me. Not so much as a twitch down below. Sex, to me, is not attractive. If I wanted to, I _could_ get myself erect, but it's way more trouble than it's worth and even then, I don't actually _do_ anything. Certain fetishes get me a bit excited, though, I will admit - but it's the fetish that gets me going, not the people. And even when I do get into that state, I don't feel the need or even a desire to actually act on it. So, to put it blunt, I can get a stiffy but don't want to do anything with it.

Hopefully that clears things up a little bit. :V

EDIT:



Trpdwarf said:


> Point is, a lot of people are picking up using the term and you can't be too sure they entirely understand what it means when they do so, or they can be choosing to pick it up as a fad sort of thing.



Yeah, this. Those 21 people who voted "asexual" in the poll on these forums? I bet 3/4ths of them don't even know what it means.

Again, abstinence is not the same as asexual.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Excuse me but who the hell are you to assume I am on birth control?


didnt say you where hun, just saying birth control screws with sex drive, and most women are on it


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm asexual. I'm not turned on by people at all, but by my fetishes, and kinks. No people required, at all. 

Not even a need to fap, no sex drive at all, not even fapping.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> didnt say you where hun, just saying birth control screws with sex drive, and most women are on it



Next time, instead of saying "well you're probably on birth control", just ask first. Ask..."are you on birth control?" It's more tactful that way. Even then it's a bit inane.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

If you think about it, it's smart to be asexual. You're on neither side. You're safe.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

Either:

1. Not old enough to know who they like.
2. Have a scarilly low sex drive.
3. Know they're never getting any and make excuses.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Damn >.<
> 
> Oh well, it was worth a shot.  I don't know too many people who claim they are asexual but all of them have been straight edge until now.
> 
> There's this one kid from the area who is not only both, but up to the point where he freaks out if he comes in contact with any kind of porn...  and he's a furry, too.  That is non-stop amusement right there.



I...

I think that's me. :V


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2010)

Asexual people are people who don't have sex, don't have any interest in sex and won't stop telling you about how they don't want sex.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Asexual people are people who don't have sex, don't have any interest in sex and won't stop telling you about how they don't want sex.


 
You're right, they doooo. Aw crap. Now they'll want to get married. 

Hang on, wait...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Asexual people are people who don't have sex, don't have any interest in sex and won't stop telling you about how they don't want sex.



true dat


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Asexual people are people who don't have sex, don't have any interest in sex and won't stop telling you about how they don't want sex.



Sounds just like sexual people only in reverse.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Either:
> 
> 1. Not old enough to know who they like.
> 2. Have a scarilly low sex drive.
> 3.  and make excuses.


I think this describes my friend perfectly


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sounds just like sexual people only in reverse.


 
No, I'm quite certian that asexual people talk a LOT more about the sex than normal people.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Asexual people are people who don't have sex, don't have any interest in sex and won't stop telling you about how they don't want sex.



Hey, be fair. It's generally presumed that if you're not constantly chasing after a girl that you're gay, so you really have to work on getting people to believe that you're "none of the above" as it were.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> No, I'm quite certian that asexual people talk a LOT more about the sex than normal people.



Orly?

When's the last time you gauged the subject count of FAF or the R&R? Or are furries not normal people? Here sexuals talk more about sex than asexuals do...and it's the same way back on Gaia.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Asexual people are people who don't have sex, don't have any interest in sex and won't stop telling you about how they don't want sex.



And gay people are people who have gay sex, have lots of interest in gay sex, and won't stop telling you about how they can't get married or some shit.

amidoin it rite


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> No, I'm quite certian that asexual people talk a LOT more about the sex than normal people.


Note to the forums: Poet and Skittle aren't normal people.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Orly?
> 
> When's the last time you gauged the subject count of FAF or the R&R? Or are furries not normal people? Here sexuals talk more about sex than asexuals do...and it's the same way back on Gaia.



He's just doing it because its the edgy everyman thing to say.

Anyways.
Asexuals are just people, dude.
You ask them what they feel.

aven forums work, i guess

and wait
hnnnghghhhhh

are you that person on gaia that like a hundred years ago i was mentioning i was giving a lecture on sexuality to a classroom of fresh, soft brains?
because it went over well
but of all the forms of sexuality (or non-sexuality) i came across
asexuality was the most difficult to get people to understand
i still got them to get it
solipsism works to my advantage for once

i talked to a few asexuals on gaia, but that art you posted in one of the threads reminded me

eh whatever


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 14, 2010)

asexuality basically means you arent sexually attracted to men or women or herms or anybody. thats all. :/ my friend is, and i envy her so much for it >>


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> asexuality basically means you arent sexually attracted to men or women or herms or anybody. thats all. :/ my friend is, and i envy her so much for it >>


Edit: misread.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Opposite of that.  That's pansexuality, kind of.  I mean, if they're attracted to anyone's personality.
> 
> If not, I'd just call your friend a slut.



wait
no
thats one working definition of asexuality

unless im reading it wrong


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> wait
> no
> thats one working definition of asexuality
> 
> unless im reading it wrong


I must've misread or she typo'd and then edited it before I refreshed my page.

I didn't see the n't on the end of the "are".


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> And gay people are people who have gay sex, have lots of interest in gay sex, and won't stop telling you about how they can't get married or some shit.


 
But I can get gay married, so you don't see me talk about gay marriage much at all.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> But I can get gay married, so you don't see me talk about gay marriage much at all.



But you're still talking about it, aren't you?

Me: 1, You: 0

SUP


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> But you're still talking about it, aren't you?
> 
> Me: 1, You: 0
> 
> SUP


 
So are you then.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> So are you then.


He didn't say he wouldn't.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> So are you then.




I am, and I do, a lot. But I didn't say I wouldn't.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Hey, be fair. It's generally presumed that if you're not constantly chasing after a girl that you're gay, so you really have to work on getting people to believe that you're "none of the above" as it were.



*Sighs.* Lord know how many times I was accused of that when I was growing up.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> He's just doing it because its the edgy everyman thing to say.
> 
> Anyways.
> Asexuals are just people, dude.
> ...



I hate AVEN. I'm too mellow and tired to get into why right now.

I don't know, I might have been that person. I've had an account on Gaia for close to 4...5 years perhaps? I remember being buggered a few times by curious people when they saw me mention it in passing. 

But I know how it is trying to get people to understand. It takes some serious...thinking on how to approach it. When people bugger me about it, I try to explain it but people for some reason people tend to get really really hostile about/towards it. I know I'm not explaining it wrong, and I don't get all anti-sex or anything.

Then again if it's talking to people in real life, a few times the hostility had to do with those individuals having a crush on me. Online though, it's pretty funny getting hate mail because you don't have a sex drive. Lol people. It got old after a while. Thankfully it's been a long time since I got any of that. Not since a gay fur got all hot headed towards me calling me a liar.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> When people bugger me about it, I try to explain it but people for some reason people tend to get really really hostile about/towards it. I know I'm not explaining it wrong, and I don't get all anti-sex or anything.



Yeah, I get this too. I've had lots of conversations go:

"So you're okay with gay people."

"Yeah, that's fine."

"And transsexuals? You have no problem with them?"

"None at all."

"Pansexuals?"

"I haven't heard much about that, but I don't see a problem with it."

"What about asexuals?"

"LOL! YEAH RIGHT!"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yeah, I get this too. I've had lots of conversations go:
> 
> "So you're okay with gay people."
> 
> ...



Sounds about right. Its okay if you try to change your gender. It's okay if you are attracted to your own gender. It's okay if you are as straight as an arrow. If you don't have attraction all all...that's where the line gets drawn.

But you know I partially don't blame people for it. Sex is put on such a pedestal. It's little wonder people react the way they do.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> didnt say you where hun, just saying birth control screws with sex drive, and most women are on it



Not true.
And yes, you did assume.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sounds about right. Its okay if you try to change your gender. It's okay if you are attracted to your own gender. It's okay if you are as straight as an arrow. If you don't have attraction all all...that's where the line gets drawn.
> 
> But you know I partially don't blame people for it. Sex is put on such a pedestal. It's little wonder people react the way they do.



Part of it is a religious thing to, from my experience.

"Don't you think she's sexy?"

"Well, she looks fine, I guess."

"Wouldn't you BONE her?"

"...no, I wouldn't."

"The fuck, are you gay?"

-_-

I've noted similar responses my parents. One many occassions I have been asked why I don't date or go after girls, and mom has often worried that I was gay.

Really, for many people, asexuality just doesn't exist.

At best, my sex drive is flimsy, considering sex isn't the forefront of my livelihood.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Part of it is a religious thing to, from my experience.
> 
> "Don't you think she's sexy?"
> 
> ...



For people who don't know what it is or haven't met an asexual, they are going to see it out of the norm not to have an urge to have sex.

My question is, why do people care wiether you want to have sex or can't have the urge to have it?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

To say your grossed out by porn doesnt mean your asexual, I have a handfull of friends cant do porn(mostly female) they still like having sex, but hate hearing peaple talk about it or waching others do it. Im the same, porn doesnt do it for me, unless Im in the moment, and I do have a pretty low sex drive, but then again I smoke and drink so...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Part of it is a religious thing to, from my experience.
> 
> "Don't you think she's sexy?"
> 
> ...



It's really wrong for people to do that and to be like that. I think it's highly respectable that you don't go around and thinking about boning every cute girl you meet.

People put too much emphasis on pursuing relationships and sex. They make it out to seem so important as a defining characteristic. If people are not ready for either, you do more harm then good pushing it, and if people are disinterested, it's no one's business but their own.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For people who don't know what it is or haven't met an asexual, they are going to see it out of the norm not to have an urge to have sex.
> 
> My question is, why do people care wiether you want to have sex or can't have the urge to have it?



I've heard various reasons.

1. It's in the Bible. If you do not have sex, then you are not following the will of God.

2. Dude, she's hawt! FUCK HER!!!

3. Gay people are weird.

Crap like that. Granted, as I've got out of immaturity school (ie high school) that has subsided quite a bit, but I get it every once in a while.

"Boy, I bet that handsome young man gets all the ladies."

Leave me alone...>_< Yes, I know it's a complement and I take it as such, but still...



Trpdwarf said:


> It's really wrong for people to do that and to be like that. I think it's highly respectable that you don't go around and thinking about boning every cute girl you meet.
> 
> People put too much emphasis on pursuing relationships and sex. They make it out to seem so important as a defining characteristic. If people are not ready for either, you do more harm then good pushing it, and if people are disinterested, it's no one's business but their own.



Thank you for that. I never understood WHY it was so important growing up, and for a while in my youth I was brainwashed into believing being gay was a disease. >_<

Relationships and sex aren't for everyone. For some, it takes time and others maybe just want to remain friends and avoid sex altogether.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> 1. It's in the Bible. If you do not have sex, then you are not following the will of God.



_foams at mouth_

ggghggghhhghhggg


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I've heard various reasons.
> 
> 1. It's in the Bible. If you do not have sex, then you are not following the will of God.
> 
> ...



Have you tried telling people you are waiting for the right one to come along and it just hasn't happened yet? I know some people use that line when people get too nosy as to why they are single.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Have you tried telling people you are waiting for the right one to come along and it just hasn't happened yet? I know some people use that line when people get too nosy as to why they are single.



Plenty of times. For the most part, people nod and go about their way.

Other times people will say that I'm being picky and should keep my options open. Life is too short too not get laid, or so some say.

I'd...rather not sleep with a disrespectful redneck woman who probably has about 15 STDs, thank you. -_-


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not true.
> And yes, you did assume.


 I did asume, but that is true, hormonal changes caused by birthcontrol directly influence sex drive


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> "Boy, I bet that handsome young man gets all the ladies."
> 
> Leave me alone...>_< Yes, I know it's a complement and I take it as such, but still...


Sorry, but I'm going to go off topic for a moment and say how much I hate how this happens. 

Do you get the shit from your family, too? "Do you have a girlfriend yet?" 
"I bet you're getting all the ladies out there, aren't you?"
"When are you going to bring us a girl home?"
"When do we get to meet your secret girlfriend?"
"I can't believe you don't have a girlfriend yet." (I hate this one.  I get this/variations of this so much online/from close friends irl)

My dad even got to the point where he's convinced himself that I have a girlfriend at college that I'm not telling him about.  He's gone around telling family/friends of the family that I have a girlfriend, but won't let him meet her.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Plenty of times. For the most part, people nod and go about their way.
> 
> Other times people will say that I'm being picky and should keep my options open. Life is too short too not get laid, or so some say.
> 
> I'd...rather not sleep with a disrespectful redneck woman who probably has about 15 STDs, thank you. -_-



Haha...life's to precious to risk shortening it unnecessarily. It's sad that people can't just mind their own business though.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to go off topic for a moment and say how much I hate how this happens.
> 
> Do you get the shit from your family, too? "Do you have a girlfriend yet?"
> "I bet you're getting all the ladies out there, aren't you?"
> ...



Oh...my...god...it's happened too many times for me to count and it STILL goes on! >_<

"You know, I'm still waiting for those grandkids."
"You like [name], don't you?"
"Sometimes, I worry about you being gay."
"Boy, you could've had every lady at your ankles."

Well whoop-de-fuckin do! -_-



Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...life's to precious to risk shortening it unnecessarily. It's sad that people can't just mind their own business though.



Honestly, life's too short to be making bad decisions and regretting them for the rest of said life.

Worry about your own love life, people.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Have you tried telling people you are waiting for the right one to come along and it just hasn't happened yet? I know some people use that line when people get too nosy as to why they are single.


 I think this is a better explanation than saying your asexual, I dont have sex all the time, I save sex for special peaple I really like.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm asexual and this means I'm not attracted to the same or opposite sex. I'm attracted to my fetishes, personality, and interests. But the idea of sex doesn't effect me at all.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Oh...my...god...it's happened too many times for me to count and it STILL goes on! >_<
> 
> "You know, I'm still waiting for those grandkids."
> "You like [name], don't you?"
> ...


I once got a "As long as you don't bring home a guy, we're ok with whoever you date".  They were trying to be open minded with that.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to go off topic for a moment and say how much I hate how this happens.
> 
> Do you get the shit from your family, too? "Do you have a girlfriend yet?"
> "I bet you're getting all the ladies out there, aren't you?"
> ...


 god... too often I heard this living at home, lol at your dads dilusions:-D


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Oh...my...god...it's happened too many times for me to count and it STILL goes on! >_<
> 
> "You know, I'm still waiting for those grandkids."
> "You like [name], don't you?"
> ...



I'm so happy my mother does not do these kinds of things. My other side of the family used to do something similar though. When I point out kids ARE not something I am going to have ever...they would like to smile and say "You'll feel different when you're older." or "You'll see".

I hated it. It can only feel worse when people start ragging on not having a relationship yet. I mean, who is to say that you need to have a relationship? It's a nice thing if you find the right person I imagine...but it's not the end of the world if you don't get one.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I once got a "As long as you don't bring home a guy, we're ok with whoever you date".  They were trying to be open minded with that.



You must be my long lost brother or something. Seriously, I've had the exact same thing told to me.

Of course, I've also had "I don't know what I would do if you were gay. Don't do that to me."

>_<



Trpdwarf said:


> I'm so happy my mother does not do these kinds of things. My other side of the family used to do something similar though. When I point out kids ARE not something I am going to have ever...they would like to smile and say "You'll feel different when you're older." or "You'll see".
> 
> I hated it. It can only feel worse when people start ragging on not having a relationship yet. I mean, who is to say that you need to have a relationship? It's a nice thing if you find the right person I imagine...but it's not the end of the world if you don't get one.



I've been told the same by people unrelated to me. Personally, I'd rather not have them and I've let the fact be known. "But they're God's gift to us." Ugh...

If only they knew and I'm thankful my mom doesn't do the kid thing on me, considering my history...

Agreed, fully. I'm thankful to know what it is like to be in a loving relationship; and one that wasn't sexual to boot. Granted, we're no longer together, but the experience taught me a few things.

In many cases, it's best to remain single, considering how many 'happy' marriages there are around here. But, if you find the right person, then more power to yah.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> I think this is a better explanation than saying your asexual, I dont have sex all the time, I save sex for special peaple I really like.



But that isn't asexuality. "I save sex for people I like" implies that you want to have sex and feel a desire to have sex with "special people you really like".


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> But that isn't asexuality. "I save sex for people I like" implies that you want to have sex and feel a desire to have sex with "special people you really like".


 Ill bet if you found a guy/girl you realy like, you would enjoy sex with that person


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> Ill bet if you found a guy/girl you realy like, you would enjoy sex with that person



I think you're really missing the point, here.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> Ill bet if you found a guy/girl you realy like, you would enjoy sex with that person


*facepalm*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> I think this is a better explanation than saying your asexual, I dont have sex all the time, I save sex for special peaple I really like.



...

This post is confusing. Clarification please?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I think you're really missing the point, here.


 I reallly am, this whole concept will never make sense to me ill admit


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> Ill bet if you found a guy/girl you realy like, you would enjoy sex with that person


*facepalm*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> I reallly am, this whole concept will never make sense to me ill admit



What is there to not make sense about? This really isn't a super complicated thing.

Here, I'll make a handy little chart for you:

Heterosexuals: Sex with opposite gender.
Homosexuals: Sex with same gender.
Bisexuals: Sex with both genders.
Abstinent: Willingly not having sex, but still has sexual attraction. THESE are the people who don't have sex, and only want to have it with "someone special".
Asexual: No sex drive or desire to have sex.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ...
> 
> This post is confusing. Clarification please?


Ive had sex twice and it was not really enjoyable, I dont get off to porn, its not because im asexual, but because I havent found that special someone.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> Ive had sex twice and it was not really enjoyable, I dont get off to porn, its not because im asexual, but because I havent found that special someone.



Oh, you are talking about yourself.

If you can experience sexual attraction or a sex drive...the yeah asexual probably is not the best term. That's all I can say at this point.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I hate AVEN. I'm too mellow and tired to get into why right now.
> 
> I don't know, I might have been that person. I've had an account on Gaia for close to 4...5 years perhaps? I remember being buggered a few times by curious people when they saw me mention it in passing.
> 
> ...



Yeah.
It was a long time ago, so I don't really know what we talked about, I just recognize the art and thought I'd give you shit for it.

uh
and also
I think I can understand your misgivings for AVEN, its a lot like LGBT if you're any of those great letters. It tends to be overreaching, one-minded, and very closed off in its community. I went on the forums a few times and there are people that simply don't understand why the world around them is totally baffled, but further they have this self-contained rhetoric that if anyone starts saying anything to them, they categorize them as needing something or being cast-off-able.

So, I never really got much into the community either.

But yeah, I think it got them out of their collective shells to mention Hijras and the sheer variation of identities of self, the understandings of sexuality, the total mentality and perspective of other cultures and individuals inside them that I could start prying them into the position of asexuality.

But it was only a 2 hour lecture course at a university.

You do what you can to summarize the entire fluidity of human sexuality.

also buggering means fucking up the ass

bugging?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah.
> It was a long time ago, so I don't really know what we talked about, I just recognize the art and thought I'd give you shit for it.
> 
> uh
> ...



If you spoke with a blue haired fox eared and fox tailed thing, than yeah it was me. If not it was someone else. That said I've never been ashamed of having been a part of Gaia. I was there when it had some really good times. It's just a shame what commercialization has done to it.

A lot of people on AVEN don't TRY to understand the world or people on the other side of things. Yet they want everyone to understand them.

How can you connect with people and help them understand if you don't take the time to understand their point of reference? To try to get a grasp on their point of view? You can't. To me understanding has to be a two way street and I try to understand the other side even if I can't experience it.

I have another reason though for not really liking that group but...I don't feel like getting into it right now. 

That said thats a good topic to pick...kudos for being willing to take it on.

As for "Buggering" does it? I never interpreted the term that way.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you spoke with a blue haired fox eared and fox tailed thing, than yeah it was me. If not it was someone else. That said I've never been ashamed of having been a part of Gaia.



Yeah, you posted the art on some other thread and the character art was the same as someone I was talking to. So, I just kind of assumed.

Yeah, I don't know, you consolidate enough and sure your members feel safe, but then you become a little overbearing and confused.

And that would be fine, I guess if you were gay or something, but asexuality is pretty much totally unknown and faceless. At least with gay people they can say "that guy sucks, that guy doesn't." And LGBT has had like 20 years of media presence that people have any kind of awareness of them.

But asexuals to most people are a weird joke.

I don't know.

Honestly, it was about as hard to get people to recognize Hijra sexuality and identity as it was to get them to understand people who have no strong feelings to no feelings at all towards being sexually motivated or inclined to have sexual relations with other people. And since it has pretty much its own "spectrum (which I feel is a pointless kind of outdated thingy)" of conceptual sexuality/non-sexuality that was even harder to explain.

yeah
"buggering" means ass dick
but 'bugging' is maybe what you meant


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, you posted the art on some other thread and the character art was the same as someone I was talking to. So, I just kind of assumed.
> 
> Yeah, I don't know, you consolidate enough and sure your members feel safe, but then you become a little overbearing and confused.
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the furry thread I ran or....the guild I used to mod for close to 3-4 years? You are beginning to lose me.

Well, getting people to think beyond what they are is always going to be more difficult to do. As for asexuality...well it's only recent that people are coming to terms with the idea that you don't have to treat asexuality as a disease.

When it first got noticed by the psychological and medical community it was treated as something to be cured. They thought, no sex drive? Lets fix you up! And well...real asexuals have had it a up hill climb from there to get people to change that mindset.

But you said you managed to get someone across to them, so that's definitely an achievement.

Perhaps that is what I meant.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> What is there to not make sense about? This really isn't a super complicated thing.
> 
> Here, I'll make a handy little chart for you:
> 
> ...


 lol, I get the definition dude I just dont get how one comes to be that way, or I should say I get it, but will not express the reallities of what circumstances bring that about because of the inevitable shitstorm it will cause, just for the record, I respect you wether you fuck oposite,same,or not at all, thats your choice. My only issue is the term asexual, a word that still means what it meant in grade school to me, I will not except its new deffinition, sorry


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Are you talking about the furry thread I ran or....the guild I used to mod for close to 3-4 years? You are beginning to lose me.
> 
> Well, getting people to think beyond what they are is always going to be more difficult to do. As for asexuality...well it's only recent that people are coming to terms with the idea that you don't have to treat asexuality as a disease.
> 
> ...



The first statement was referring to a thread that was on this forum where you posted a link to a piece of digital artwork modelled after your gaia character. I saw the same artwork in somebody's gaia profile (and it looked like their Gaia character). So, I know I remember you from there. Further, I remember talking to them, and I think it was about asexuality - makes sense being that you're apparently asexual and people touched your butt or whatever because you are one. That's all I was sayin's

and


Yeah.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> lol, I get the definition dude I just dont get how one comes to be that way, or I should say I get it, but will not express the reallities of what circumstances bring that about because of the inevitable shitstorm it will cause, just for the record, I respect you wether you fuck oposite,same,or not at all, thats your choice. My only issue is the term asexual, a word that still means what it meant in grade school to me, I will not except its new deffinition, sorry



Well, sometimes words mean a multitude of different things.
People who never got out of grade school like to use the term "theory" to mean something you think happens, but you have no proof. A hypothesis or idea you came up with interchangeably with the scientific term "theory" meaning a tested hypothesis that has a large body of evidence and in biology is analogue to a physical law, the highest provable model.

So you know.
Words.
Wow.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> The first statement was referring to a thread that was on this forum where you posted a link to a piece of digital artwork modelled after your gaia character. I saw the same artwork in somebody's gaia profile (and it looked like their Gaia character). So, I know I remember you from there. Further, I remember talking to them, and I think it was about asexuality - makes sense being that you're apparently asexual and people touched your butt or whatever because you are one. That's all I was sayin's
> 
> and
> 
> ...



I remember people pelting me with Pm's about it...when I called it bugging, which is what I meant I guess...it's because after a while it got annoying. It was all people offshooting from one thread.

Then again I suppose it was less annoying than the trolls spamming my inbox with hate mail because I ran a furry thread. No wait...that was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I remember people pelting me with Pm's about it...when I called it bugging, which is what I meant I guess...it's because after a while it got annoying. It was all people offshooting from one thread.
> 
> Then again I suppose it was less annoying than the trolls spamming my inbox with hate mail because I ran a furry thread. No wait...that was actually pretty funny.



Well.
If I ever see you on gaia i promise ill send you nothing but cocks and pictures of the pope's wrinkly ass as a means of saying "god im so fascinated by you." also tailholes

you vapid cunt

or whatever

but yeah, man, you show up with some weird aberration a whole lot of someones are bound to come breathe on your shoulder
personally, i think ill just say you're welcome

you're welcome
:smileypies:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well.
> If I ever see you on gaia i promise ill send you nothing but cocks and pictures of the pope's wrinkly ass as a means of saying "god im so fascinated by you." also tailholes
> 
> you vapid cunt
> ...



I hardly go there anymore.
But you're too kind. It's been a while since I had to exercise the delete button.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> lol, I get the definition dude I just dont get how one comes to be that way, or I should say I get it



You become asexual the same way you become gay or straight. Meaning, well, you don't really _become_ that way... you just are. People don't choose to be gay or straight (in my opinion, anyway, I know some people disagree), and asexuality is the same way.



> My only issue is the term asexual, a word that still means what it meant in grade school to me, I will not except its new deffinition, sorry



I think you meant "accept"? Anyway, okay. I don't see why you wouldn't accept it - you've got people right here saying "hey, we exist", and most, if not all, dictionaries have at least one definition meaning exactly what we are telling you. But whatever. Bring a horse to water, etc.

It sort of confuses me when you will open a thread about a word, ask what it means, then when everyone tells you what it means, you say "I won't accept that". But sure. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> everyone likes sex. it's programmed in the human brain to like sex.



Not all. Some people find sex a turn-off.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not all. Some people find sex a turn-off.


 
In order for sex to be a turn off, something would have to excite you and have you turned on, thinking about sex for you to then be turned off.

...CATCH 22.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You become asexual the same way you become gay or straight. Meaning, well, you don't really _become_ that way... you just are. People don't choose to be gay or straight (in my opinion, anyway, I know some people disagree), and asexuality is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did mean accept,lol I didnt realise I did that, but I never asked what it meant to be asexual, and I never said I dont accept "asexuals",I was saying it should not be called that,  and no I will not drink the water!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> I did mean accept,lol I didnt realise I did that, but I never asked what it meant to be asexual, and I never said I dont accept "asexuals",I was saying it should not be called that,  and no I will not drink the water!



So do you always turn a blind eye when you find words with double meanings you didn't know about? Do you decide words can only have one meaning or something?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> I never asked what it meant to be asexual



The title of the thread, which you created:



> wtf is asexual?!?!



So... yeah.



> and I never said I dont accept "asexuals",I was saying it should not be called that"



Then what do you propose it be called? Considering, you know, official dictionaries already consider the term to be asexual...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> In order for sex to be a turn off, something would have to excite you and have you turned on, thinking about sex for you to then be turned off.
> 
> ...CATCH 22.



I think my brain just broke...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> In order for sex to be a turn off, something would have to excite you and have you turned on, thinking about sex for you to then be turned off.
> 
> ...CATCH 22.



Turned on by things that aren't sex.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> So do you always turn a blind eye when you find words with double meanings you didn't know about? Do you decide words can only have one meaning or something?


 only for some  Im almost never serious when I make a thread, sorry if my ignorance has offended anyone


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> The title of the thread, which you created:
> 
> 
> 
> So... yeah.


 that was meant as a statement





> Then what do you propose it be called? Considering, you know, official dictionaries already consider the term to be asexual...


 I dont know! Im not getin paid to invent new terminology


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ratte :V


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Why does everyone need to label themselves ALL THE TIME?

There is a fucking label for EVERYTHING.

So you're gay, straight, asexual, tranny, goth, emo, furry, whatever...  Why can't we ditch the fucking labels and say "Hey, I'm me!"

All they serve to do is limit us, anyway.

This way, if things change it won't be as confusing because you'll just do what you feel like doing which you probably should be doing in the first place.  Stop trying to define yourself by the others around you -- it makes no fucking sense.

I'm going to start a trend.  If someone asks me if I'm gay or bi from now on I'm just going to say "whatever the FUCK I feel like" and leave it at that.

Who is with me?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Why does everyone need to label themselves ALL THE TIME?
> 
> There is a fucking label for EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...


 
but labels makes finding stuff easier D:


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but labels makes finding stuff easier D:



Yeah?

Are you STUFF?  Or are you a HUMAN FUCKING BEING?

Label your STUFF, not yourself.



lol... I need to get to bed XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Are you STUFF? Or are you a HUMAN FUCKING BEING?
> 
> ...


 
Well it can help with finding someone with similar interests 
Also I'm not human but pure hatred at its finest :V


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Well it can help with finding someone with similar interests



I don't think you understand what I mean by labeling.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

......... :V


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyways.
Central point being that if you don't want to use the word's agreed-upon proper meaning, then you don't have to.
You'd be hard-pressed to describe some people you meet, though.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> I have a gay friend that claims that he is, and on polls here at faf plenty others have claimed the same. My friend says he is asexual because although hes attracted to men, he very rarely has sex... well I hate to burst this bubble, but unless you can become pregnant by fucking yourself up the ass... asexuality does not exist for humans! Bacteria is asexual for example, my friend is not. I challenge any "asexual" to to produce an exact genetic copy of themselves!


It's when you like to fuck the first letter of the alphabet, but only when it's lowercase.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> only for some  Im almost never serious when I make a thread, sorry if my ignorance has offended anyone



"Ignorance" implies that you have a lack of knowledge. This isn't ignorance - you know better, but you're purposefully taking the definition of the word, saying "yeah, I don't like this one" and tossing it aside because it isn't the "grade school definition".

I guess I just don't understand the logic behind that.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> "Ignorance" implies that you have a lack of knowledge. This isn't ignorance - you know better, but you're purposefully taking the definition of the word, saying "yeah, I don't like this one" and tossing it aside because it isn't the "grade school definition".
> 
> I guess I just don't understand the logic behind that.



Maybe he just doesn't like that definition of the word?

EDIT:  Also, I think there's a difference between that formal meaning and the fact that some people seem to use it like it is describing a sexuality and like...  their identity, etc.  That *can* get annoying.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

asexual is when you don't have sex with someone at all :/ ..  poor peeps


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Evylon said:


> asexual is when you don't have sex with someone at all :/ ..  poor peeps



I think that's "sans sexual".


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

are you sure, cuz over here it is what asexual is.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Evylon said:


> are you sure, cuz over here it is what asexual is.


Over there people speak Swedish as their first language, do they not?


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 15, 2010)

asexual mens you decided to stop having sex, having cheap and other illegitimate pleasures and devote your whole life to Allah the merciful and become his servent.

and then later the doors of paradise are open to you, along with seventy virgins.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Evylon said:


> are you sure, cuz over here it is what asexual is.



Wait, you were serious?

http://www.google.com/dictionary?aq=f&langpair=en|en&hl=en&q=asexual



  asexual   /eÉªs'ekÊƒuÉ™l/ 
*Synonyms:*
 adjective: neuter, agamic
 

  Something that is *asexual* involves no sexual activity. ADJ
  Their relationship was totally asexual.
  ...asexual reproduction.
 
  asexually ADV usu ADV with v oft ADV adj
  Many fungi can reproduce asexually.
 
 
 *Asexual* creatures and plants have no sexual organs. ADJ
  ...asexual parasites.
 
  Someone who is *asexual* is not sexually attracted to other people. ADJ
  It is another unfortunate myth of our culture that older people are asexual
 
 

...so I guess that could be a correct use of the word, as well


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 15, 2010)

darkdoomer said:


> asexual mens you decided to stop having sex, having cheap and other illegitimate pleasures and devote your whole life to Allah the merciful and become his servent.
> 
> and then later the doors of paradise are open to you, along with seventy virgins.



That is celibate. That is different. That is you want to fuck, but swear you never will. 

Asexual is you just don't feel like it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't think you understand what I mean by labeling.


 
Well many stereotypes have some truths to it, like furries stereotypes :|


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.

Seriously, google is your friend.  I suggest you use it.


----------



## Revy (Jan 15, 2010)

My boyfrand is asexual but hes only gay for me c:


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2010)

darkdoomer said:


> asexual mens you decided to stop having sex, having cheap and other illegitimate pleasures and devote your whole life to Allah the merciful and become his servent.



That is celibacy or abstinence, NOT asexuality.



> My boyfrand is asexual but hes only gay for me c:



You can't be asexual _and_ gay. They cancel each other out.


----------



## Viva (Jan 15, 2010)

Asexuality is basically the saddest attribute a human can have.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

adog said:


> Asexuality is basically the saddest attribute a human can have.


inb4 Trp raeg.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

adog said:


> Asexuality is basically the saddest attribute a human can have.



It's even worse than the AIDS


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It's even worse than the AIDS


I heard that last time Africa leveled up, they put all their skill points onto it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> inb4 Trp raeg.



;trpdwarf uses raeg!;

;raeg fails;

If peeps think that having no sex drive is the saddest attribute to have than that's their ignorance.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;trpdwarf uses raeg!;
> 
> ;raeg fails;
> 
> If peeps think that having no sex drive is the worst attribute to have than that's their ignorance.


Why are you using semicolons?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I heard that last time Africa leveled up, they put all their skill points onto it.


Sig'd for being hysterical.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why are you using semicolons?



Because I can.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Sig'd for being hysterical.


Hopefully people will click it and see it in context. 


Trpdwarf said:


> Because I can.


;;


----------



## Viva (Jan 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;trpdwarf uses raeg!;
> 
> ;raeg fails;
> 
> If peeps think that having no sex drive is the saddest attribute to have than that's their ignorance.



sex = life


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 15, 2010)

adog said:


> sex = life



Well babies come from somewhere I suppose.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well babies come from somewhere I suppose.



Cabbage.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well babies come from somewhere I suppose.


Hell D:<


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cabbage.





Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hell D:<



Thus, cabbage is the food of Satan.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thus, cabbage is the food of Satan.



That would explain why kebab is tasty like hell.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2010)

adog said:


> sex = life



You are living proof why I am *100% okay* with being asexual.


----------



## Isen (Jan 15, 2010)

adog said:


> Asexuality is basically the saddest attribute a human can have.


Well aren't we cool.

Why do you care about what people don't do?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You are living proof why I am *100% okay* with being asexual.



Ditto.

Granted, it's not fair to call me 100% asexual, but I can understand.


----------



## Viva (Jan 15, 2010)

Isen said:


> Well aren't we cool.
> 
> Why do you care about what people don't do?



Because I'm your mom


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 16, 2010)

Asexual people do exist. It's not that hard to fathom.

It's like denying that homosexuals exist, and is just as offensive.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

SyncCoyote said:


> Asexual people do exist. It's not that hard to fathom.
> 
> It's like denying that homosexuals exist, and is just as offensive.


I believe asexuals on the whole exist, but I strongly doubt that you, specifically, are not just a myth.


----------



## Singularity (Jan 17, 2010)

*shrug* I don't think most people understand asexuals, and I know I personally don't understand... well, sexuals, for lack of a better word.  Doesn't mean I can't accept it though.  Whether people have sex or not doesn't matter to me, as long as they aren't bugging me about it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 17, 2010)

:< I think actual asexuals are very few and far between.
Pretty much exactly how a lot of highschool kids claim to be bisexual
when in reality they were just confused when transitioning into sexual maturity/curiosity. (Or puberty.)

I see a lot of babyfurs or infantilists claim to be asexual.
Now that doesn't completely fuel my belief that it's just a phase or social handicap,
but it does play a part in backing it up IMO. Also, this is not all I think on the subject,
so don't think I'm waving it off completely. I just call bullshit on quite a few people who claim it.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Skullmiser.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm asexual. Sorry.
Not jokin, vaginas are gross and guys don't turn me on. Boobs got old and asses are full of shit. If you get me real drunk I can probably be a little bi, but besides that I'm not really interested in having too much sex.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm asexual. Sorry.
> Not jokin, vaginas are gross and guys don't turn me on. Boobs got old and asses are full of shit. If you get me real drunk I can probably be a little bi, but besides that I'm not really interested in having too much sex.



You are _not_ Michael Foster :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm asexual. Sorry.
> Not jokin, vaginas are gross and guys don't turn me on. Boobs got old and asses are full of shit. If you get me real drunk I can probably be a little bi, but besides that I'm not really interested in having too much sex.


Yeah, and hottigress is attractive, too.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, and hottigress is attractive, too.




Thanks c:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Thanks c:


You know that was sarcasm, right?


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You know that was sarcasm, right?



~plugs ears and quotes you~


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> You are _not_ Michael Foster :V



Boobs can get old, but left tits are forever!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> ~plugs ears and quotes you~


No one's going to believe that, anyways.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Boobs can get old, but left tits are forever!



HELL YEAH.


@ Jashwa _ okay.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one's going to believe that, anyways.



I already know it!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I already know it!


I'm sorry, I meant to say "No one that anyone cares about."


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, I meant to say "Everyone cares about Hottigress. "




I know that too.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, I meant to say "No one that anyone cares about."



*gasp* but..but. Mama said..Mama said


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> *gasp* but..but. Mama said..Mama said



Michael Alfred Foster, you eat your wheaties. Now. >.>


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, I meant to say "Everyone cares about Hottigress."


Darn tootin!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Michael Alfred Foster, you eat your wheaties. Now. >.>



Aww Ma...


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Aww Ma...



You heard me boy, eat those damn wheaties before Jesus comes home or you're gettin' a helluva ass whoopin'



MichaelFoster said:


> Darn tootin!


 Damn straight.


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 19, 2010)

darkdoomer said:


> asexual mens you decided to stop having sex, having cheap and other illegitimate pleasures and devote your whole life to Allah the merciful and become his servent.
> 
> and then later the doors of paradise are open to you, along with seventy virgins.



. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-â€˜â€. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-â€. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .â€œ-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . â€:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:â€. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .â€œ~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . â€~,_. . . ..â€œ~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .â€=,_. . . .â€œ-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~â€; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .â€=-._. . .â€œ;,,./`. . /â€ . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..â€œ~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-â€
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`



No, just no, at least get the numbers right, it's 72.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 21, 2015)

I am asexual for habnabit.


----------

